# SVS PB2000 First Review(SB2000 Also)



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey gang,

I think many people have been wondering just how much SVS upgraded the PB12-NSD with their new PB2000 subwoofer. Well, here is the first professional review that I am aware of, from Brent Buttersworth with CEA2010 output!

http://stereos.about.com/od/reviews...-2000-Subwoofer-Review-amp-Measurements_4.htm

SB2000:

http://stereos.about.com/od/reviews...-2000-Subwoofer-Review-amp-Measurements_4.htm

I personally was happy too see that SVS appears to have given a nice boost pretty much 25Hz and up of 3-3.5 dB, correcting what I considered the PB12's major weakness(low 30-80Hz output compared to competitors) It appears that SVS still employs an aggressive limiter, as most of the output was limited before exceeding CEA2010 distortion thresholds.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting; a review of both the PB and SB series subwoofers which includes Motley Crue's Kick Start My Heart among the test material? Deja vu perhaps?


----------



## reddshift69 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a while since I've heard that particular song, but if I remember right, it has a pretty slamming kick drum going on throughout the whole song.


----------

